# Elan Inverse Snowboard lightest wood core snowboard in world



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

spam a llama in the butt

even though it's a good spam instead of N1K3 V14GR4


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I really didn't need this informational post about the Elan Inverse. Pretty much everyone on this board already knew it's lighter than the Vapor. For the record Elan makes a very high quality product.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Just for the record, I dont work for elan, or any pro shop.
I am just an older guy who changed from sking to snowboarding because my teenage
son said I was too old. A great sport. Dont be afraid of change.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Many of us are in our 30's on this board. Some are in their 40's. What does age have to do with it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I am 56 years old. Not the typical age to learn snowboarding. It was not easy to learn and not easy to keep up. He is still not impressed calls me a poser. I am determined not to go back to skis.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The only reason I ride is the same reason I did it from the beginning. For fun. 20 years later I still love it and do it for fun. My preferences have changed but I still love the sideways slide.

There is a small but strong contingent of riders in their 50's and beyond. Grays on Trays is a website started by a couple of older riders who love the sport. You might check it out. I forget if some of them hang out here from time to time too.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

abmicro said:


> I am 56 years old. Not the typical age to learn snowboarding. It was not easy to learn and not easy to keep up. He is still not impressed calls me a poser. I am determined not to go back to skis.


I'm 43 and a fairly recent convert from skiing (and I don't intend to go back). I found that not much translates from skiing to snowboarding so it's pretty much like starting over. Anyway, if your son calls you names, call him names back, "gaper" comes to mind 

BTW, I have every intention of snowboarding through my 50's.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife is a physical therapist. She recently had a patient who had a hip replacement. She was an 86 year old woman. The first thing she asked was how soon until she would be able to ski again. The doctor told her she would probably never be able to ski again. The hip she received wasn't made for vigorous activity.

As the doctor left, she whispered to my wife, "I'm still going to ski," and smiled at her.

I hope to be like her some day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Good info for medical issues. I was treated for cancer and the meds thinned my bones to osteoporosis levels in hips and spine. Doctor said no skiing or snowboarding because I could fall, break my spine, and die. I consulted with other doctors, and ultimately started a bone building treatment with Fosamax, high dose Vit D, diet, and exercise. I was back on the slopes in 6 months. For every problem, there is a solution. Live life it to the fullest and dont believe everything one doctor tells you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

You guys feel way off topic. I have a inverse got at a show and never really heard of there snow boards only skis. The board is super light but not very forgiving but mad pop. I would say i got a good deal for 100 bucks. Wonder why the marketing in usa is so lousy with these boards.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

abmicro said:


> Good info for medical issues. I was treated for cancer and the meds thinned my bones to osteoporosis levels in hips and spine. Doctor said no skiing or snowboarding because I could fall, break my spine, and die. I consulted with other doctors, and ultimately started a bone building treatment with Fosamax, high dose Vit D, diet, and exercise. I was back on the slopes in 6 months. For every problem, there is a solution. Live life it to the fullest and dont believe everything one doctor tells you.


Still off topic, I know, but awesome story. Never quit. :thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> My wife is a physical therapist. She recently had a patient who had a hip replacement. She was an 86 year old woman. The first thing she asked was how soon until she would be able to ski again. The doctor told her she would probably never be able to ski again. The hip she received wasn't made for vigorous activity.
> 
> As the doctor left, she whispered to my wife, "I'm still going to ski," and smiled at her.
> 
> I hope to be like her some day.


made my day right there lol!!


----------

